# Heated bottling tank questions...



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't leave heat on your honey. A low continuous heat will darken the honey and dry it too. Heat it when you are going to bottle it.

Some people use things other than water, but I don't. And I don't put anything in the water in my MAXANT water jacketed tanks, but water. It's not like anything that might grow in the water is going to effect the honey in the tank. Don't worry about it.


----------



## jsterling (Apr 30, 2017)

The people at Maxant told me to use distilled water in the heated bottling tank. the reason was that some water supplies have a high chlorine or mineral content that could cause a problem with the tank and the heating unit.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm with Mark...I turn on my tank about 24 hrs before I bottle, usually at about 110 degrees although if conditions warrant (heavily crystalized honey or melter honey, I may go slightly higher and slightly longer. If I am waiting for a customer to send an order I might leave it another 24 hrs, but not unless there is that reason. It would be nice to keep it at 95 if I bottled more regularly but I can definitely see it darken when its left that long. I considered using RV antifreeze in my bottling tanks since 1) it is non toxic and 2) I have been wanting to move my bottling operation in to my shop that is only heated when I'm working, not 24 hrs. I have opted to 1) keep just tap water in the jacket and 2)keep it in the heated basement. It just means moving full buckets inside and dumped in the tank after they have been melted. I am making slow progress on having that all moved to the shop. Carrying buckets is getting old. Maybe in 2018!
Ray


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

GarrickG said:


> I've cobbled together a 13 gallon heated bottling tank and I've a couple of questions.


Do you have photos you can share?


----------



## GarrickG (Nov 29, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Do you have photos you can share?
















It's a 50 and 80 liter stock pot from Concord Cookware. I punched the holes with an electricians knockout set and silver soldered all the joints (except the 80 liter lid and fill spout. They're glued down with silicone.) I followed all the diy brew kettle information for making the dimples and soldering... All together about $350 and lots of evenings.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Garrick that is a very nice looking job. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You have skills. Nice looking tank.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

GarrickG when the budget allows I would change out your valve set up and go to a dripless one. Unless you are doing wax with it. Other wise it looks great. Better that the one I Cobbled together. That started out will a swimming pool filter part.


----------



## GarrickG (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments... A maxant valve and a thermometer will finish out this project when funds allow...


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice work on the tank. I built one almost the exact same way. I will habe to post pictures later. I used a inkbird digital thermostat for temperature control it works well and is easy to use. I will show how I did it as well.


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

I was just pricing out the 100 and 80 quart stock pots, I might have to build another one. Mine only holds about 10 gallons, the 80 quart wouldn't double the volume (by the time it's finished) but it would probably be 15-17 gallons.


----------

